

JavaScript Tops Latest Programming Language Popularity - kevinwdavid
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/12/javascript-tops-latest-programming-language-popularity-ranking-from-redmonk/

======
sneezer
That's a great article, but the statistics have to be a little warped.
JavaScript has no real competitor. It is THE client-side scripting language.

I also found it funny that the article says part of the ranking is based on
"the programming questions and answer site StackOverflow." JavaScript tops
that list because it's notoriously sloppy, and people rarely understand what
it's doing.

------
whelps
Did I read this correctly that the stats were just based on GitHub and
StackOverflow? How is that a basis for the most popular language. Definitely a
deceiving headline.

